# gibt es seriöse kompetente Notebook RepFirmen



## Kurt (19 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

mein 10jähriger treuer Begleiter, ein SONY Notebook ist leicht krank.
Es gibt Pixelfehler im Display - vermutlich ist ein Speicherkäfer der Grafikkarte beleidigt.

Das Ding ist mir an das Herz gewachsen und, es sind viele uraltprogs installiert die sich mittlerweile vertragen. Dauert sicher wieder 10 Jahre, bis ich mein aktuelles arbeits Notebook dazu überreden kann.

Hat jemand gute Erfahrung mit einer Notebook RepFirma gemacht?
Es gibt leider in diesem Segment sehr viele black sheeps.

kurt


----------



## thomass5 (20 Juni 2010)

Firma kenn ich leider keine, aber wie wäre es mit einem Baugleichen wo dann nur die Festplatte geklont wird?
Thomas


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Juni 2010)

Kurt schrieb:


> ...
> mein 10jähriger treuer Begleiter, ein SONY Notebook ist leicht krank.
> Es gibt Pixelfehler im Display - vermutlich ist ein Speicherkäfer der Grafikkarte beleidigt.
> ...



Hallo,

wie sieht denn das "Fehlerbild" aus? 

Könnte es auch sein, dass die Hintergrundbeleuchtung ein Problem hat?


----------



## HaDi (21 Juni 2010)

Bei Pixelfehlern würd ich ja auf das Display als Ursache tippen, wei sieht denn das Bild auf einem externen Monitor aus?
Mit etwas Glück findet man ein Ersatzdisplay (z.B. in der Bucht), der Austausch war bei meinem Gerät keine große Sache (ca. 1 Stunde).
Da aber auch so ein Ersatzdisplay schnell mal 100€ kosten kann, würd ich zunächst den Vorschlag von *thomass5* verfolgen.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Steve81 (21 Juni 2010)

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit meinem Laptop (ca. 6 Jahre alt), das Bild war sporadisch so verpixelt, das ich eigentlich garnichts mehr erkennen konnte.
Hab mir dann über Ebay für 100€ ein neues (gebrauchtes) Mainboard gekauft.
Beim Austausch des Boards hab ich dann festgestellt dass das Problem durch einen Dämpfer mit Metallgeflechtmantel verursacht wurde der einen Kurzschluss auf der on Board Grafikkarte verursachte (und das auch nur wenn der Lüfter eingeschraubt war).
Jetzt hab ich halt ein Ersatzboard!

Ich würde an deiner Stelle versuchen herauszufinden ob es wirklich die Grafikkarte ist und dann versuchen ein neues Mainboard aufzutreiben.


----------



## Darkhawk (2 Juli 2010)

Wenn du einen Screenshot machst, sind die Pixel dann auch zu sehen? Vielleicht bringt dir ja das hier?

Gefunden im Computer Forum von Techfacts


----------

